# Which fictional character would you go on a date with?



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

In a mystery forum, we’ve been having fun talking about which fictional character we’d like to go on a date with. It was a tough choice, but I picked Archy McNally. He’s a wealthy private investigator who eats, drinks, and lives like there is no tomorrow. He’s also intelligent, charming, and well read…and likes to drive his red convertible along the Florida coast. Sounds ideal for a fantasy date. 

Which fictional character would you like to date and why?

L.J.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dora Spenlow from_ David Copperfield_. She's silly and entertaining and has a good heart.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Dora Spenlow from_ David Copperfield_. She's silly and entertaining and has a good heart.


I actually like Dora too (and her dog), although I get the impression the reader isn't meant to care for her.

For me, hmmm. It's a hard choice. I think I'm gonna go with Sherlock Holmes (and in my head he's gonna look like Jeremy Brett, not Robert Downy Jr.). There's something about an unemotional man that sorta makes you wanna melt his cool facade (StarTrek's Spock anyone?) Besides, Sherlock and I could have a life of danger and crime solving together. I'm just not sure what I'll do about all that violin playing.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dara England said:


> I actually like Dora too (and her dog), although I get the impression the reader isn't meant to care for her.


Back in Victorian England, I believe that Dora (as all young women) was expected to be a hardworking housewife. Of course, she was horrible at it. Agnes was meant to be the "better" wife -- calm, intelligent, resourceful, and supportive. But Dora was a lot more colorful. And I think she was good for David, even if she caused him much grief.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

The first two who came to mind were Buffy the Vampire Slayer's Tara Maclay and Síle O'Shaughnessy of Emma Donoghue's "Landing".


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Anne of Green Gables!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

> In a mystery forum, we've been having fun talking about which fictional character we'd like to go on a date with. It was a tough choice, but I picked Archy McNally. He's a wealthy private investigator who eats, drinks, and lives like there is no tomorrow. He's also intelligent, charming, and well read&#8230;and likes to drive his red convertible along the Florida coast. Sounds ideal for a fantasy date.


I haven't even read the book but I wanna date him. . I love cruising on a sunny day. With the cost of gas, however, I am now limited to where I can get on my bicycle and back in about 2 hours.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Mr Rochester (from Jane Eyre) - intelligent, passionate and brooding: he could play the piano for me and I would help him forget his troubles*. 

* By reading him poetry.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Hmm...the first few that came to mind were rejected by me when I thought about their various "issues," so I'm going to go with Gytha Ogg (one of the "Lancre Witches" in Terry Pratchett's Discworld) in one of her younger appearances (e.g. _Thief of Time_) before she becomes "Nanny" Ogg: pretty, smart, witty, earthy, and has a lust for life -- not to mention a lust for, well, lusty things.


----------



## Feylamia (Mar 21, 2011)

Oooh, a younger me would totally go out with Tiffany Aching.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Another vote for Mr Rochester (Jane Eyre). He'd be a challenge... and I like a challenge.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting question.  Off the top of my head I would say Jamie from "Outlander" series.  He has many qualities I admire in a man.  On the frivolous side, the accent is a definite plus for me...ha-ha!

I'm sure I would find others later.

Tris


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is a no-brainer for me......Jamie from Outlander!!!


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

Quinn Blackwood from Anne Rice's Blackwood Farm. I don't know why after so many years he is still the first one to pop into my mind. I had dreams about this character. He did it for me in the books I think. I don't know why Quinn and now Lewis or Lestat though, he just stuck with me.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Julia Kavan said:


> Another vote for Mr Rochester (Jane Eyre). He'd be a challenge... and I like a challenge.


Gotta say I'd rather date him than marry him. We know what happened to his _first_ wife.


----------



## Julia Kavan (Feb 6, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Gotta say I'd rather date him than marry him. We know what happened to his _first_ wife.


You may have a point there!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Back in Victorian England, I believe that Dora (as all young women) was expected to be a hardworking housewife. Of course, she was horrible at it. Agnes was meant to be the "better" wife -- calm, intelligent, resourceful, and supportive. But Dora was a lot more colorful. And I think she was good for David, even if she caused him much grief.


Yes, I think that's why we're meant to disapprove of Dora. She's fun and frivolous whereas David's second wife is practical and hardworking.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice.  


-Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Yosemite Sam.  I like to watch his meltdowns.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice.
> 
> -Vianka Van Bokkem


Oooo, Mr. Darcy...yes. How could I forget Darcy? I also like Bingley... Dang, my list keep growing.

Tris


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I think Colonel Fitzwilliam from _Pride and Prejudice_ would be fun company. He might even like my piano playing.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

In my mystery life - Melrose Plant.  And I'd love for him to take me to his club.

In my sci-fi life, Harry Dresden.  Always entertaining.

And my 'classic' date - Wickham.  Yes, I know he's a cad, but still...


----------



## tim290280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lolita.

Gotta see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## Michael Scott Miller (Sep 2, 2010)

Arwen -- mysterious, inspirational, and looks like Liv Tyler


----------



## William BK. (Mar 8, 2011)

Elizabeth Bennett of _Pride and Prejudice_ or (if she were a bit older or I a bit younger) Hermione Granger of the _HP_ series.


----------



## Straker (Oct 1, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Besides, Sherlock and I could have a life of danger and crime solving together. I'm just not sure what I'll do about all that violin playing.


Not to mention the cocaine...

My pick would be Lady Jessica from Frank Herbert's _*Dune*_ series. Beautiful, brave, and a Bene Gesserit too!. Just what every man needs.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> I think Colonel Fitzwilliam from _Pride and Prejudice_ would be fun company. He might even like my piano playing.


Weirdly, the Colonel is actually my favorite male character from P&P. I thought I was so alone.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

The one and only.... James Alexander Malcolm MacKenzie Fraser.... Jamie to those of us who love him from Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Roarke from the J D Robb's In Death series - can't think of anyone else I'd be interested in.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Biff from Christopher Moore's _Lamb_. He seems like he'd be up for just about anything...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Louis de Pointe du Lac of Interview with The Vampire by Anne Rice 

or

Sinjin Sinclair of Fire Burn and Cauldron Bubble by H.P. Mallory


Clearly I have a death wish, but at least it would be a pleasant death.
Dawn


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Weirdly, the Colonel is actually my favorite male character from P&P. I thought I was so alone.


Lovely to meet another fan of the Colonel!

I've a soft spot for the overlooked/younger brother/(comparatively) poor relation character. And I've a huge soft spot for the nice guy. In a very different genre, my favourite Lord of the Rings character is Faramir.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

If the queue to date Mr Rochester becomes too long (first wife notwithstanding), I would consider Severus Snape from Harry Potter*. Despite a tendency to sneer, he is actually profoundly loyal and devoted, brave, and with real self-restraint when it matters. The fact that he is a powerful wizard could be fun too. The oft-mentioned lank, greasy hair could be a problem, but I'd buy him some nice mint and tea-tree shampoo,

* the fact that he is played by the sublime Alan Rickman may be in my mind somewhere - that voice!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Speaking of characters portrayed by Alan Rickman: I'm very fond of Colonel Brandon, too (hmm, another Colonel. I never noticed that before.)


----------



## AlexSeverin (Feb 14, 2011)

Ebeneezer Scrooge, Lestat & Dorian Gray. Looking at that, I guess I have a Victorian 'thing.'


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lew Archer from the Ross MacDonald novels.  He's smart, tough, and lonely, and I think I could make him laugh.  

Julia


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Alex Cross in the James Patterson novels.

or Richard Castle, from the Castle series. He's zany and cute with it.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Tris said:


> Oooo, Mr. Darcy...yes. How could I forget Darcy? I also like Bingley... Dang, my list keep growing.
> 
> Tris


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Mitch Rapp from  the  Vince  Flynn  books..


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Speaking of characters portrayed by Alan Rickman: I'm very fond of Colonel Brandon.


I was going to say Colonel Brandon as well. Since I don't want to start a love triangle, I'll say Bertie Wooster. He's not too bright, but he's got a good heart and lots of money, and I'd get along well with Jeeves.


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

Orual from _Till We Have Faces_ by C.S. Lewis. Man, I love that book.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Mark Twain.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love to go on a date with Carrie. Maybe not so much to the prom, but we could drive down to the local Tasty-Freeze and then hit the town carnival together. It'd be like a horror John Cougar Melloncamp video. And that's what summer is all about.


----------



## marktrainer (Apr 6, 2011)

Jordan Baker fom The Great Gatsby.  Pretty, sporty, and a little dangerous.


----------



## DanG (Mar 10, 2011)

This will make me look like such a freaky-weirdo but I would choose Dagney Taggert from _Atlas Shrugged_. As a Libertarian we would have a whole lot to talk about. (Of course, Fransisco, Hank Rearden, or John Galt would be more interesting conversation, but I wouldn't want to start rumors "dating" one of them.)


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

The Horse Whisperer; Jondalar in Jean Auel's books!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Lovely to meet another fan of the Colonel!
> 
> I've a soft spot for the overlooked/younger brother/(comparatively) poor relation character. And I've a huge soft spot for the nice guy. In a very different genre, my favourite Lord of the Rings character is Faramir.


How dare you steal the words right out of my mouth? _ I_ was about to say how I admire Captain Faramir. The scene where his father tells him he wishes Faramir had died and Boramir lived... it chokes me up every time. Poor Faramir.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

RJ Keller said:


> I was going to say Colonel Brandon as well. Since I don't want to start a love triangle, I'll say Bertie Wooster. He's not too bright, but he's got a good heart and lots of money, and I'd get along well with Jeeves.


Ooh, I'd stand in line to date Colonel Brandon too. I can't resist Alan Rickman's voice. Plus I always felt bad for him that the ladies were falling all over Wilaby while Brandon was so clearly the better man.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Mr. Darcy would be my first choice.  After that, I might choose either Joe Morelli (Stephanie Plum books by Janet Evanovich), Roarke (In Death series by J.D. Robb), John Corey (Nelson DeMille's books), or Jamie (Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon, although I'm just now reading the first book, and I'm sure there's much more for me to learn to like about him).


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

Roarke...SIGH!!!


----------



## dlanzarotta (Jul 14, 2010)

L.J. Sellers said:


> Which fictional character would you like to date and why?
> 
> L.J.


I'm sitting here, and I honestly cannot narrow it down to only one character. LOL


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

In the order of preference:
1. Sherlock Holmes. (Hopefully he would be nothing like Jeremy Brett!) 
2. Lord Vetinari. And I would write down anything he says and publish it as a separate book  And take some pictures, too.
3. Archie Goodwin, but only with the hope I'd get invited to Nero Wolfe's house. The orchids, the books, the food, Fritz... oh my...


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Dara England said:


> Yes, I think that's why we're meant to disapprove of Dora. She's fun and frivolous whereas David's second wife is practical and hardworking.


But I'm a 21st century man, which is why I chose Dora over Agnes for a date.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

Emerson from the Amelia Peabody books. How am I the ONLY one to suggest him?! *swoon*

Megg


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

I read a lot of YA fiction, so I'm having a hard time coming up with one that isn't total Jailbait, but I'm going to say Lars from Anne McCaffrey's _Killashandra_.
Also, this is a total Romance Fiction reference, but I've always liked Kevin from Susan Elizabeth Philip's book _This Heart of Mine_.
Outlander enthusiasts... is Jamie the guy who spanks the main character (and not in a good way!) in the first book? No thanks!


----------



## RobynB (Jan 4, 2011)

Mark Darcy...especially if he looks like Colin Firth.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

RobynB said:


> Mark Darcy...especially if he looks like Colin Firth.


I thought the same thing when I said Mr. Darcy. In fact, I was going to put Mark Darcy's name right after Fitzwillam Darcy's. Either way you look at it, Darcy would have to look like Colin Firth! (Anything less would be criminal.)


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Nick Caraway for sure... he's smart and cool, and observant--to me that's what makes a man truly sexy!

And probably Mr. Darcy too!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Speaking of characters portrayed by Alan Rickman: I'm very fond of Colonel Brandon, too (hmm, another Colonel. I never noticed that before.





Dara England said:


> Ooh, I'd stand in line to date Colonel Brandon too. I can't resist Alan Rickman's voice. Plus I always felt bad for him that the ladies were falling all over Wilaby while Brandon was so clearly the better man.


This.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

"Ooh, I'd stand in line to date Colonel Brandon too. I can't resist Alan Rickman's voice. Plus I always felt bad for him that the ladies were falling all over Wilaby while Brandon was so clearly the better man."

Oh, are we allowed to pick characters from movies?  Because I, too, LOVE Colonel Brandon in S&S.  He is the sweetest man!!


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Ian Rutledge.
I know he hears voices in his head (or at least Hamish) but I really admire him and his struggles to make a life for himself after the devastation of war.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

If I were a guy--Henry Rios from the Michael Nava mystery novels. 

I'm not a guy though. Hmmm... Don't know of any characters I particularly want to date otherwise.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

kCopeseeley said:


> Outlander enthusiasts... is Jamie the guy who spanks the main character (and not in a good way!) in the first book? No thanks!


Yeah, that's him. It took me a while to realize this behavior was completely acceptable in Jamie's time, and was only frowned upon-but still grudgingly accepted- by most women in Claire's time. It wasn't right but it was realistic. Since he hasn't repeated this miserable behavior throughout the entire series, and since everyone deserves forgiveness, I'd date him.

And OMG, I cannot believe I am defending the deplorable actions of a character in a book as if he were _real._


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to say Joe Morelli....or maybe Ranger...


----------



## brianrowe (Mar 10, 2011)

Ha, funny question. Lisbeth Salander would be an interesting date... I'd probably look pretty boring to her, unfortunately


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

A hero from one of my books.    If I was a time traveler, of course.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Emma Midnight (Feb 19, 2011)

A funny take on this is the Woody Allen story The Kuglemass Episode.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Anguabell: I'm with you on the Archie Goodwin/Nero Wolf date at their house. I read this series as as teenager, and their NY brownstone with the orchids was such a different world from anything I had known...a great escape.
L.J.


----------



## Steve Emmett (Mar 31, 2011)

Dracula.


----------



## kCopeseeley (Mar 15, 2011)

Mrs. K. said:


> Yeah, that's him. It took me a while to realize this behavior was completely acceptable in Jamie's time, and was only frowned upon-but still grudgingly accepted- by most women in Claire's time. It wasn't right but it was realistic. Since he hasn't repeated this miserable behavior throughout the entire series, and since everyone deserves forgiveness, I'd date him.
> 
> And OMG, I cannot believe I am defending the deplorable actions of a character in a book as if he were _real._


HAHAHA Sorry I had to laugh, because I went and looked it up to make sure that was who I thought it was and there are WHOLE FORUMS devoted to that very question. I really think it is all a matter of taste. And honestly it wasn't the spanking I objected to but the REASON he did it. 
Everyone has their own taste, thank GOODNESS or there would be no one to read all the books written. I believe, also, I am in the minority with my beliefs about Jamie. At least, going by his many internet defenders.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

L.J. Sellers said:


> In a mystery forum, we've been having fun talking about which fictional character we'd like to go on a date with. It was a tough choice, but I picked Archy McNally. He's a wealthy private investigator who eats, drinks, and lives like there is no tomorrow. He's also intelligent, charming, and well read&#8230;and likes to drive his red convertible along the Florida coast. Sounds ideal for a fantasy date.
> 
> Which fictional character would you like to date and why?
> 
> L.J.


Archy McNally is the reason I started reading Lawrence Sanders. He sounds awesome.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have seen several Jamie votes, but I actually would prefer Roger his son-in-law.  I guess it is the dark hair and not a competent as Jamie.  I like some flaws.  Not that I would turn Jamie down


----------



## Plotspider (Mar 15, 2011)

1.  If we were both single, I would date Kvothe's mom from The Kingkiller Chronicles.  
2.  Hermione Granger, if we were both high school aged.  
3.  The girl from Fahrenheit 451 that amuses Montag (Clarice, I believe).  
4.  I don't know about Denna from Kingkiller.  
5.  If she were human and single, Mrs. Frisby from The Rats of NIMH.  

For some reason, I'm drawing a blank on this question.  Maybe I'll come and add some more.  

From movies: 
1.  Sen/Chihiro from Spirited Away (provided she was of age).  
2.  Sophie from Howl's Moving Castle (in her young form).    
3.  Ellie from Up.  
4.  Mrs. Incredible.  
5.  Jesse from Toy Story (maybe, if she were a real woman).  
6.  Sarah from Labyrinth (AFTER the movie was over).  

I am not trying to promote myself here, but I wrote a character I would date (honest, honest).


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Irene of The Forsyte Saga. Or any number of Dickens' heroines.


----------



## junakirii (Mar 13, 2010)

Hamish Macbeth -- awkward, smart, unambitious, and loves animals.  I would not break his heart!


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

As a reader of historical romance, most of the men I read about wouldnt so much go on a date....as abduct me. 
Swoon!


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Enrique Iglesias.

Oh, wait a minute, he is real. Let me think...

No...it still has to be Enrique. Yep.


----------



## Dee Ernst (Jan 10, 2011)

Emma and Anguabell - Archie Goodwin had long been the perfect man for me, because after meeting Wolfe, a dinner by Fritz, and the orchids, there's be a night of dancing.  But there's where the dream could go south - what if we ran into Lily!!!


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Fannie Hill.


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

Despite what people say, I have to admit I'm a bit partial to Min from Wheel of Time.

If I could choose from any media, though, it would be Ramona Flowers from the Scott Pilgrim graphic novels. Maybe without the evil exes though.


----------



## whyareyouthewaythatyouare10 (Mar 31, 2011)

This is going to sound super-lame, but I'm going to have to go with Eric Northman from the Sookie Stackhouse series. Blonde, tall, possessive Viking? Yes, please. 

If not him, then Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice would do nicely.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Patricia said:


> I have to say Joe Morelli....or maybe Ranger...


Whichever you don't go out with, I'll take. hehe


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

jewelrybyKAS said:


> This is going to sound super-lame, but I'm going to have to go with Eric Northman from the Sookie Stackhouse series. Blonde, tall, possessive Viking? Yes, please.
> 
> If not him, then Mr. Darcy from Pride and Prejudice would do nicely.


That's probably the first time that the beloved Mr. Darcy has had to play second fiddle to a vampire.  I'll take Mr. Darcy any time.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

C.R. Hindmarsh said:


> Despite what people say, I have to admit I'm a bit partial to Min from Wheel of Time.


Min is also my favorite of Rand's many women...


----------



## JustDucky83 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am going to go with Edward Cullen, he was so mysterious in the books and just drew you in. You couldn't help but fall in love lol


----------



## Jenni (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure a date, but would love to hang with for a moment...Hannibal Lecture. Very interesting character.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kcmay said:


> Whichever you don't go out with, I'll take. hehe


I'll make you a deal. You take Ranger and I'll take Morelli.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Another good choice: Dragonlance's Tika


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has voted for Rhett Butler!


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

chipotle said:


> I'm surprised no one has voted for Rhett Butler!


He was my daughter's choice when I mentioned the thread to her - but I told her to pick someone younger and less controversial and to leave me to deal with him.


----------

